# error code Bcd0xc0000098



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi my mother has a dell inspiron 2350 and every time it powers up we get a blue screen with the message boot configuration data file doesn't contain valid information for an os File:\Bcd 0xc0000098 i can't get into the pc's recovery nor run any external discs or usb device recovery tool


----------



## z28man (Apr 4, 2017)

You can't boot to a recovery disk or usb manually from the bios?
When did this start happening? What was the last thing done before this happened?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You've tried the usual recommendations. After bios can continually pressing F8 get you to the Command Prompt. If so we can go from there.


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi thanks for your reply not sure what actually started the issue as it's my mothers pc i wasn't there at the time.
i tried pressing f2 f8 and f12 tried switching boot up order around so that it boots from an external hard drive etc when i plug externals into usb ports it's like they're dead no power also tried to get into the computers factory reset option on advanced menu but that option is missing.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Any beeps? Can you get into Bios?


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

No beeps can get into bios though


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

From bios, try "boot from USB" and insert repair medium which can be made on another computer.. If it's already the selection, change to a HD. If no good, read this and watch video: How to repair Windows' master boot record and fix your bricked PC | PCWorld
One more thing. Make sure Mom didn't leave in a non-bootable flash drive or similar.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If all of these suggestions fail, you can remove the HDD from the computer and attach it to a working computer via USB Adapter, *Dock *or *External Enclosure* with a power adapter. If the drive doesn't spin up, then it needs to be replaced. If it does spin up, you can recover the files on the HDD and then run HDD diagnostics to see if the HDD is in good shape.
With the HDD out, restart the computer and press *F2* to enter Setup (Bios) if you still get a _BSOD_, then download the ISO image for *Memtest,* burn it to CD using* IMGBurn *both available in my signature. Remove all but one stick of RAM and boot off of the newly created media and run the tests on each RAM module separately for at least 7 passes each. If you get any errors, Red in the lower pane, that stick is bad and needs to be replaced.


----------



## lvlpost (Apr 25, 2017)

In this method, you have to the bootable USB drive.

a) Boot the computer from the USB Recovery Drive.

b) In the “Windows Setup” dialog box that appears, set the Time and currency format, Keyboard or input method and the language to install and then click “Next”.

c) Click on “Repair your computer” from the lower left corner.

d) From the “Choose an option screen”, click on “Troubleshoot”.

e) Click “Advanced Options” in the “Troubleshoot” screen.

f) In the “Advanced Options” screen, click “Automatic Repair”.

g) Follow the on-screen instructions to complete Automatic Repair


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

No use so far pc is restarting and going straight back to the bluescreen


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You can make the recovery disc on another computer.


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

tried that and mums pc is still not running it gonna try removing the internal disk


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

here are some other ideas: Fix Boot Error 0xC0000098 (Windows Boot Configuration Data file does not contain a valid OS entry)


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

Got emergency tool kit running been through all folders and so far can't find these bcd files


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

Back into pc now after completing all steps in etk still have a minor issue which i'm sending a image of now can't close start screen or the page behind it.


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

Running etk again as i shutdown pc to move it back to pc desk and it bluescreened again after turning it back on reckon whatever has the startscreen and the image behind it embedded is causing the errors any ideas how to get rid of it.


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

Getting this error after running ebk now?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Run chkdsk /r


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

picture vansished sorry


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

Back to bluescreen with a different error


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

0xc000000f


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I used to know what had to be done and hope someone remembers better than me. You first have to check the disc partitions and then run the chkdsk and maybe there was something more to it. A little help please.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> 0xc000000f -- The boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible


 I don't remember it either but Google did. 
We need some more information. Is this a desktop or a laptop? What is the make and model# of the computer/motherboard? 
This BSOD code means that your HDD may have failed. Boot into Setup (Bios) under* System Information* on the _Main _page it should list all the drives on your computer. Is the HDD listed?
If the HDD _is_ listed, the Boot files have become corrupted.
Fix Boot Error 0xC0000098 (Windows Boot Configuration Data file does not contain a valid OS entry)


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

Dell inspiron 2350


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Restart the computer and press *F12 *at bootup and do the Dell _Diagnostics_ on the HDD and Memory (RAM)


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

In progress


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

Specs


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your Bios should look like the first picture attached, showing your HDD.

Try going to the* Boot* tab (second Picture) is *Secure Boot* enabled? Try Disabling. Is* UEFI Bios* enabled? Try *Legacy Boot*.


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

Diagnostic results


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

Image 1


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

More images


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

No luck with that either


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You have to help us out, what do you mean by_ "No Luck"_ What does the *Boot *Tab show?" 
You have a *32GB SSD* which should have the boot information and Windows on it, but the boot path is set to WD HDD. in the Bios, under the *Boot *tab _Move _the SSD to first boot device, if that is where Windows is on. Save and Exit.


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

Meaning since the successful boot up from ebk 2 days ago pc shutdown again afterwards and now even running ebk won't work.


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

boot order


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

The ssd only has emergency boot kit on it we have no windows cd's as they got lost after mum posted them out to me about 2 weeks ago now i have a windows iso waiting to burn to a dvd rw none here at moment that have sufficient space on just a few 700mb.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Under the _Boot _tab, move *Windows Boot Manager* which now the third boot device, to First boot device. Save and Exit. 
You can burn your Windows ISO to a USB Flash Drive with *Rufus *in my signature. When burning the ISO in Rufus. Under_ Partition Scheme_ choose GPT scheme for UEFI Biois.After burning the ISO to the Flash Drive, with it in the computer, boot back into Setup and now change it to Flash Drive as First Boot Device, _Save and Exit _and it should boot from the Flash drive.


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

Renstalling windows from a microsoft media creation iso and getting this prompt what do i have to do now?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When booting from your media, choose your Language then *Repair Your Computer.*


----------



## anitaspaul (Apr 17, 2017)

Fixed now


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Great! Please tell us step by step what exactly you did so others may learn. 
Then please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## z28man (Apr 4, 2017)

Dang I missed out on this thread. For some reason I stopped getting email updates ._. Anyways, glad you got it fixed at least.


----------

